# [RESOLVED]socket error 10060



## ccstud

after three hours of talking to my isp provider for my mothers computer i still could not solve this problem.
the isp is onewest.net
i cant seem to log onto the internet the internet is connected.
when ever i try and use outlook express i get this error
the connection to the server has failed. account:'mail.onewest.net' , server:'relay.onewest.net' protocol: smtp, port: 25, secure(ssl) No, socket error: 10060, error number: 0x800cccoe
i tired all sorts of stuff with my isp provides tech support and nothing worked. any suggestions?


----------



## Geekgirl

*Re: socket error 10060*

10060 is a Connection Time-out error that usually appears when the client does not receive a response from the server for a specific command.


Here are things to try

1. The Outgoing (SMTP) server requires authentication.
If you are using Outlook Express you should check the box 'My server requires authentication'.

2. If you are behind a firewall, we may be unable to authenticate you.
If you have a personal firewall, try lowering the security or disabling it to see if it is causing the issue.
(Remember to re-enable it after testing)

3. Your SMTP (outgoing mail server) could be blocked.
Here is how to test it:
A. Go to Start -> Run -> type: cmd
B. When the Command prompt appears type: telnet smtp.gct21.net 25
(include the spaces exactly as shown above)

C. Wait a few seconds. You should see the following: '220 mail4.gct21.net ESMTP'. This means that it is not blocked.
D. If you do not see this message, your SMTP is being blocked. 

http://members.connectto.net/email/outlookexpress_0x800CCC0E.htm


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

k my port is blocked... right when i turn the computer on it isnt though, if that makes sense. right when i turn the comp on and do the cmd thing is says what its supposed to. but after a few minutes its blocked.. 
is there any way i can find out whats blocking it? 
i have avast as my av with the outlook part turned off
i have no firewall


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

i meant smtp not port


----------



## Geekgirl

*Re: socket error 10060*

I cant see Windows firewall blocking it as the windows firewall isnt that powerful, if I'm not mistaken it allows outgoing and incoming traffic. 
Let me see if I can get someone with alittle more experience in firewall trafficking to take a look at this. Plz be patient


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

thank you so very much for looking into this. its still not working. i dont know if this will help but the internet stops working at times also. it almost seems that it stops when i open outlook express..

if you need any more information please ask so i can help you help me.
thanks again so very much for your concern.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: socket error 10060*

Are you behind a router/hardware firewall? If so, bypass the router and hook it directly up to the modem temporarily and see if you still get the error.


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

its dial up internet. so its pluged directly into the computer


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: socket error 10060*

Can you ping your SMTP server?


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

i think i might of when i was on the phone with my isp provider's help line. i remember something bout a ping. if you could give me a step by step process i'll sure do it.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: socket error 10060*

In the command prompt, you type 'ping' (without quotes) and the server address. For example, my e-mail SMTP server is smtp.comcast.net, so this is what it would look like:



Code:


ping smtp.comcast.net

To get to the command prompt, click on the *Start *menu, select *Run...* and type *cmd* in the box.


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

i pinged it it kept saying request timed out and then and then it said all four packets were "lost"


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: socket error 10060*

The problem is with connecting to the server and not OE itself for sure. Now, if this is a laptop I would take it to a friends house and test with their internet connection (wireless or wired). It might be an ISP issue.

Do you have any other computers in the house that you can test the account settings or ping the server on?


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

well its a business computer at my mothers work(she works for my grandparents) and a desktop.its also the only computer there. i will take my laptop to her work and see if i can get it to connect and get back to you.


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

well im on my laptop and the internet is working fine so it must be the other computer. whats weird is that it does work at times. when it stops working if i reset the computer i can get it to work again for a while. at start up and for a while after pinging it all 4 packests are reciveved. please continue to help with this difficult problem thanks


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: socket error 10060*

You said you are on dial-up. Are you using a dial-up modem with a router? If not, how does the laptop connect to the internet?


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

 just to let you know im not very bright with computers and i appricate you patience. well i unplugged the phone line out of the desktop and into my laptop.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: socket error 10060*

OK. Download Mozilla Thunderbird and see if you can setup an account with that.
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/thunderbird/


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

even having that wouldnt help cause at times it just plain wont connect to the internet.
after spending alot of time on this problem i noticed a process running called urdvxc.exe. when i stopped the process(had to do it like three times before it stopped just running again) the internet and outlook express both worked fine. mabye it was a fluke but this process might be the problem. all my reserach on it just says its bad and to get rid of it.
a program called prevx is what was suggested to get rid of it.
do you know any way i can do it manualy or have anyone used this program to know if it really works and is not a spam. any more help would be very appricated 
THANK YOU


----------



## Geekgirl

*Re: socket error 10060*

That is definately a nasty file
It is Added by the W32/Allaple-B WORM!

http://www.castlecops.com/o23list-2326.html



Your next instructions are to Look over the *First Steps at Removing Malware *

*DO NOT* post any logs in this thread, you are to start a new thread in the security forum. (step 5)


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

so it suggests to use Sophos Anti-Virus to get rid of the worm. is this the best way. i have avast but i guess it doesnt pick it up. so should i use sophos or is there a better way to get rid of it?


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: socket error 10060*

Read through this and post a log using the info in Step 5.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...pdated-important-read-before-posting-log.html

An analysist will help you get rid of your malware.


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

i ended up removing this manually. 
i ended the process(urdvxe.exe)
deleted the registry
(HKEY_LOCAL_Machine\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Sevices\MSWindows

and deleted the file(which is located in C:/WINDOWS\System32
This seems to have solved all the problems that i have mentioned.
I will update in a week or so and let you know if all problems have been successfully fixed.
This File is nasty and a pain in the (not sure if i can swear on here or not 
thank you for all the help that was given. it was a long wild goose chase but i hope this solved it. thank you so very much


----------



## Geekgirl

*Re: socket error 10060*

I hope this is the end of that file, sometimes if you remove an infection improperly you end up with more issues then when you started. There still may be more files related to this worm.
Keep us posted


----------



## ccstud

*Re: socket error 10060*

put this baby as solved. was a pain but woot! woot! its all better. thanks again for all your help!


----------



## TheMatt

Good to hear.


----------

